# Contact and Club boards - UKRoleplayers



## Halfbat (May 31, 2007)

Just so UK players are aware, there is a board specifically intended for gamers contact and UK clubs at http://www.ukroleplayers.com/.  There's a fair few players who look at it, or who register games and make connections.

It's probably been mentioned before but it's worth restating it from time to time for those who are looking.

And no, it doesn't cover the same things as here!


----------

